# Leashless



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson is one who, while on leash, is always straining and trying to rip our arms out of our sockets, but when I take his leash off, he walks right next to me and doesn't wander at all...

But...in our backyard, he isn't the greatest for answering me when I say come....and he loves to play chase (with me chasing him).


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

mine are constantly hunting stuff if on a walk.. they do wander so ya gotta watch em.. but I dont think they are all like that..........


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

Riley walks everynight for about 1 1/2 miles not on a leash...the minute you put it on him...he pulls like a sled dog. He ALWAYS wants to be close to me and I have several other neighbors that have goldens that walk with us and they all stay very near. When a car comes...they all know that butts hit the ground and they sit. They were very easy to train on this behavior. JT is 14 weeks and he walks on a gentle leader (hopefully to stop his sled dog ability before it starts) but even when he is off leash he seems to stay close to Riley. When we walk on the street I always have the little one on the leash because he has a less reliable sit and recall.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm different than most people on here LOL i'm sure Rick and Greg will agree. 

I am all about fences or leashes. Not just for my dogs but to protect my dogs from other animals. On walks, if you approach a dog off leash and it lunges at your dog, how do you think you'll react if you can't restrain him? I think it's our responsibility as dog owners to protect our dogs. 

Sure, running on a ranch or hiking without anyone around or on beaches. That's different. But for everyday walks I think leashes are in order. Just my opinion.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree with Lexie's Mom on this one. When we're talking about walks in the neighborhood, it's important to keep your dog close, because it seems like there are always irresponsible people who will let their poorly socilaized dogs do whatever, including running up and starting a fight.

Those people have no clue about your dog. For example, last night as I walked with our foster dog Wiley, an idiotic neighbor allowed their fully grown, intact and offleash male pit bull to run right up to my leashed Wiley. I am glad that Wiley passed the test, but we really don't need that kind of thing, and I told the stupid person exactly that.

The way you keep your dog close to you is entirely up to you. It's important for your dog to know that you are in control of the situation. Whether you tell your unleashed dog, "I've got it" and your dog gets behind you, or whether you have your leashed dog hold a sit-stay at your feet while you face the threat, or whatever you choose to do to handle the situation all depends on your relationship with your dog. It's an issue of trust; does your dog trust that you can and will protect him?

During the training phase, naturally you probably won't be turning your new dog loose on an empty beach to see what happens. It took us a few years to get to that point with Dottie and Barrington, but now it is so much fun to literally command Barrington to "Run! Run! RUN!!!" on the beach. And he does, as fast as he posssibly can, chasing any unsuspecting sandpipers who happen to be in his path. But he'll turn around and look at us, and a hand signal is all he needs to run wide-open back to us. We repeat this several times per session, and Barro is one happy dog.

You can get to that point, and the effort is worth it. I've said this before, and I'll repeat: After you get the basic obedience down, try an agility intro course. Our bonds strengthened with that experience, because the emphasis was on having the dog pay close attention to you. It might help with your dog as well.

Greg is right about how Goldens want to hunt. And I would be very careful about those first visits to a beach, because the first time Dottie swam in the Gulf of Mexico, she had that "I'm swimming to the Yucatan" look in her eye. I was with her and she was on a leash, so I could turn her if necessary. Now she understands that even though she is an awesome swimmer, attempting to cross the entire Gulf is not really a good idea. 

Good luck with your new family addition, and please keep us posted!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Samson is one who, while on leash, is always straining and trying to rip our arms out of our sockets, but when I take his leash off, he walks right next to me and doesn't wander at all...
> But...in our backyard, he isn't the greatest for answering me when I say come....and he loves to play chase (with me chasing him).


Its the other way around with Maggie...walk her on a leash and she is so calm and walking right by your side, no pulling, but let her off the leash in the back yard and she goes wild, and when you try and get her to come... she gives you this look like...."You arent talking to me are you" I think it will be a long long time before I even attempt to let her off a leash not in a fenced in area, if ever....


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I have never trusted Buffy off a leash. She goes crazy over squirrels and I'm always afraid she would dart out in front of a car, if she saw one (and there are hundreds around here it seems like). We live in a small town but on a fairly busy street. When she was younger, there was a couple times that she got out of our fenced yard and took off down the street like a mad dog. It took us many minutes to get her back. It was too frightening. Now that she's older, I don't think she'd be like that but I still don't want to take the chance. I would never, ever forgive myself if she got hit by a car. And now that we have Abby, the same goes for her - always on a leash. 

As far as letting them loose in an isolated area, I guess you'd have to train them for that starting as a puppy. With mine, I'd still never do it.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I think it all depends on the individual dog and the area where you're walking. I always keep a leash on when I know there will be other people or dogs-even though I worked of-lead in obedience class-it was for the safety of my dog and also I didn't want my dog to frighten anyone. My Coach still(in a fit of happiness) will try to jump if we're not watching. When were down at the Shore we do let them run off-lead at the beach when there's very few people around. They love to play fetch on the beach!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm also with Lexie's Mom. Just as soon as you think you can trust a dog off leash, it will surprise you. And there could be awful consequences. 

I figure the dogs are depending on me to make the right decisions to keep them safe. Guess I'm just overly cautious. Even when I've had a golden playing in the surf, she had on a long lead.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

If I am somewhere like at a motel or rest stop I pretty well have them on lead.. anywhere they could get hurt easily.. however if I am out in the country or on a controlled walk, I have mine off lead.. I do trust mine to heel even around distractions.. it is part of their training in what we do...
at a beach where there are not a lot of people or at your ranch, I would certainly keep an eye on them, but I can't think that would be a problem.. 
I have had dogs that I could take anywhere and go in the house and they would just stay around the house, but I have had others that would start hunting and forget themselves.. you will just have to learn your dogs.. teach them to heel and to come when called.. and teach those two things well...


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I live in the middle of downtown Toronto so when on walks, Otto always has to be leashed. If I take him to a park I will let him run free. I notice he will wander off and then come walk to me, pass me and keep going. He always does it. Last time I had him at the dog park, my boyfriend was playing fetch with him. As a test, I slowly started walking away from them without saying a word. Sure enough, once that dog saw me leaving he came and walked beside me. I guess its okay for him to wander away from me but heaven forbid if I try to take off on him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This past week, in part because of this thread, I've been taking off Samson's leash for the last two blocks when we come home from the store.... He really does very well. When on the leash, he has his moments where he wants to pull me or he wants to lag behind. But without the leash, he stays right by my side....


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

I tend to do a mixture with Harvey. There are certain places that I can trust him to run around off lead, but I do have to watch him though... if he catches sight or smell of another dog (or anything reasonably interesting for that matter) he's off!

On our 'usual' daytime route, I start him off in a field. He has a good old tear around there before going back onto the lead. Its then that we head off into the woodland. Used to let him off there too, but I did 'lose' him once or twice.

Here's a few pics from this mornings walk. Not sure why he looked so sad in the woods today


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Paul, that's the same story with me and Tom, if he sees a dog he knows then he's off to have some fun. I'll put him on a harness if we are out on the streets or if I take him the pub, can take him now the weather is getting better and he's not behaving too bad at the moment.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I agree with Lexirs Mom about the use of a leash. Our breeder, who owned Shadow from the movie, was out with him and he was REALLY well trained. She looked down and he was across the street going after a rabbit. She said YOU NEVER KNOW what might happen and that was the last time he was out near a street without a leash. We let Beau and Emmy go swimming and they are not on a leash. They stay close but when we go into the National Forest for a walk Beau LOVES to explore and will disappear from sight. This is not good because we don't know what he might run into. I think he keeps us in sight but we can't see him. We don't go there without leashes now.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We know a couple who train goldens for field work. You'd think these dogs would be very reliable. But they let their favorite dog outside one night to do his business and never saw him again. They live in the country so they believe he wandered off.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

TO start out leash training is very important. Later as your dog matures you can do the off leash in certain areas, we would take my dog Gambit off leash he stayed with us , he knew how far to go and would come back with one quick command, we were so use to this and now he is gone and we are starting over with a pup and I have to keep reminding my husband she is just a baby and it takes time!


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

I Agree With Lexie's Mom- We Walk Clyde On A Leashm But Take Him To A Huge Field By The Water At A Church Near Our House. There, We Let Him Off The Leashm And He Runs Like A Jack Rabbit! But There Are Too Many Other Dogs And Cats, Rabbits And Ducks Around Here To Let Him On The Loose.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Dave... it sounds & looks like Harvey & Tom were separated at birth!  

Thats a sad story about the golden wandering off too. I'd hate to think of Harvs doing that. He'd be so scared when he finally realised he was on his own :uhoh: 

A couple of weeks ago, on our regular walk, we passed an industrial type building which is part of our local hospital. I think its some kind of laundry place.
Anyway, as we passed it, a rather unhealthy sounding piece of machinery went *BANG!* Scared the living daylights out of the pair of us, but Harvey took off (this was while he was still off-lead of course).
I trotted after him at first but once it registered just how fast he was runnning and that he wasn't about to stop, I broke out into a run... across the field we'd just been through. My gentle calls of "Harvey" got louder & louder. Not easy to do when you're running (and unfit). "Harvey!... Harrrrvey!... HAR!... Ha!.... H!" By this time, he'd disappeared and was heading towards home (and a major road). I feared the worst, but as I almost collapsed in a heap just next to the sneaky gap in the hedgerow that we use, Harvey popped his head through, as if to say, "What kept you?"

I have to say, I didn't whether to laugh or cry. To tell him off or praise him. I settled for a sit down, a big hug, and slowwww walk home.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here ye go, not a great action shot of Tom, he's just too quick and too white, but he's looking more like Harvey all the time. As I mentioned before, I've started to introduce Tom to the delights of sitting outside the pub, so there I was sipping on a rather nice pint of guiness on Wednesday night, Tom has finally settled down and stopped grabbing every body he sees by the arm when he suddenly jumps into the air and is going nuts, he had spotted or heard a hot air baloon just above the pub, good job I had his lead on him, it really scared him and he could have run off anywhere if I hadn't already got a hold of him, so it'll be his harness next time I take him. The Bleeding Wolf by the way. That's made me want to pull a can out of the fridge now.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmm... on our evening walks, we pass a couple of pubs.
I always thought Harvey was stopping to try and get to the punters, but maybe its him who wants to go in for a pint.
Perhaps I'll oblige next time


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like Harvey is a sensible boy who knows a bit about re-hydration, lots of pubs have now got water bowls outside as well. Go on treat yourself !!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think it depends on the dog, some are ready long before others are. Bianka was good to go by a year, Kody on the other hand is only let in safe area's off lead. He's my wild child.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The only time Maggie is without a leash is in a fenced area.....


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I have started walking JT off the leash. He is now 4 months...which I know is probably crazy but in my neighborhood there isn't much traffic early in the morning and I thought this would be a great place to start. When a car comes...he is told to sit...when he sits...he gets a treat. He is doing GREAT! In the evening he is back on his gentle leader so he knows he can do both and doesn't get in the habit of one or the other.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The first couple nights (way back in Novemember) we had Samson, I couldn't get a leash on Samson without him yiping loudly and non stop, so I had to walk him without a leash. It was great, because he wouldn't leave my side.

Recently, I've been experimenting more and more, letting him off leash just to see how he does, since our neighborhood is pretty quiet and safe traffic-wise.

He's been doing great, and if for any reason I need him back immediately, I just have to raise my voice. A certain tone, and he comes right back to me without hesitation...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I only ever let Tom off his lead if we are well away from any roads and I'm 110% convinced it's OK to do so, same when I had Fred, I know it only takes one hapless moment and that could be it, I'd never forgive myself.


----------



## MollieBear (Nov 15, 2006)

i just had to comment on how adorable your yorkies are!!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

megan_kat22 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just joined and am looking into adding a Golden to my family in the future. Are they easy to train to stay close, like to let them run on beaches or let them come with us to ranch property without worrying about them wandering off? I know it comes down to each individual dog, but are there any secrets I should know?
> Thanks for any advice!!:wave:


They are no different they any other breed in this respect, they need training and once fully trained you will get all you ask about in your golden. They do train easily, they are quick and very smart dogs. But, it takes time and patience and alot of work to get them to the point you are speaking off especially when it comes too off leash and distractions out there until there worked through them all. I guess the secret would be training 

You don't just want to let them off leash until they are very reliable and trustworthy on commands. I would never leave them unnatended while anywhere, they are such lovers of people they may follow them if called. Kody is trained to not obey any one else's commands out there as well, he will react to only me since this is the way he was trained.

Bianka is fully trained as well, but not too the level Kody has been but obeys all commands given off leash.


----------



## Chloe Baby (Oct 3, 2006)

Chloe went off leash for the first time tonight. By accident! I just got her a new collar and I didn't have it tight enough.She backed right out of it on a busy street.I panicked. It's funny how come-sit-down-stay all come out-OMG Chloe! I was squatting down with collar in hand and she just trotted over and sat between my knees waiting for me to put it back on her. And then to finish hugging her and crying.It's a good thing I've got such a smart pup to train me.:doh:


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

YIKES, that must have been scary!!!!!!


----------



## Chloe Baby (Oct 3, 2006)

What's a few more grey hairs? I was just told about a dog park in my area[sorta] It sounded great.She could be off leash and play with other dogs.I'm off this weekend. If the weather is decent we'll have to check it out.I'm going to be picky about her playmates!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden was off-leash,right from the beginning,but in safe places.By 6 mths,she was off the leash,at all time.I do carry a leash but it's more to say,i have one.She is an amazing dog.The easiest dog,I've ever had to train.She was house-trained,by 3 months.
Now,my other one is different.He has a very strong hunting instinct and will pick up, any scent and follow it(mostly if it's deers).He is,on the leash,along the streets but off whenever we go to the park.His recall is excellent but I do need to be careful with certain males as he's not neutered and he will not accept a male mounting him.
So,in general,it depend of your dog.
If your confortable taking him,off than do it but if you're not,than don't.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Every dog is different and dependent upon his people for training and ongoing reinforcement. Bentley isn't 100% reliable, depending upon the temptation, so it's safer in our urban area to keep him leashed because of traffic, cats, squirrels, strays and other dogs that might not be social. I allow him off-leash on the parkway nearby but am constantly vigilant for possible threats and have the leash ready. Luckily, there are some wonderful dogparks in our area.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

While no dog should ever be alone outside without a fence (or even with one IMO) I would NEVER own a dog I couldn't walk off leash. It's somewhat cultural. Having lived in England and spent time in Europe, I just don't think it's okay to have dogs and not walk them off leash in the countryside often (ideally daily). My dogs are all trained to recall, no matter the breed or age which I get them- that includes Greyhounds and other sighthounds (which are supposedly impossible to trust off leash). My Borzoi, Whippets, Greyhounds, and Salukis have been better off leash than most of my Goldens and GSDs, actually, since they don't have any interest in people other than their owner. Goldens can be harder b/c you have to break them of wanting to greet strangers. My seven month old Golden is very good off leash, and does not approach anyone, even if they call to him. 

If you can't trust your dog, by all means leash him! And same of any new dog that is not yet trained!! But IMO the goal should be trustworthy off leash anywhere. Dogs that play off leash daily tend not to run away either. Why would they? Freedom is normal to them. Where as dogs that never get to run free freak out if they slip away.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Good post*

Off lead is not a breed issue but a training issue. My first golden lived off lead the last 5 years of her life. No collar , no lead, vet's office, obedience club etc. We worked hard on training a reliable recall. She knew if she didn't come she was in BIG trouble. Yet in spite of that once or twice a year she would choose to blow me off, eat deer scat, and take the correction. It needs to be trained, the dog needs to understand that not only is there not a choice but instant response is required. It is our job as trainers to teach our dogs our expectations. Do this on a 6 ft lead to start. Bring in distance as the dog understands. I have two young dogs now that are not well enough trained at this point. Teach it short, bring in distractions, build a foundation, help your dog be right before you take your show on the road. There is no more important command in real life than the recall.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It all depends. 

IMHO, all dogs should know how to walk nice on a leash. They should be worked with and trained so that they are concerned about where you are, and paying attention to you. Often for their own saftey. 

If they are always pulling on the leash--they are not concerned about where you are. They are concerned about where they want to go. Again this can be a saftey issue. 

The best way to train a dog is to have a great relationship with them--so they want to be where you are and they WANT to listen to you and be with you. 

Long lead work is important also--the trainer I worked with validated something I had found odd at first. Julie would try to play sled dog with me on a regular leash--but on a long lead (50 ft) in a park--she was always turning around to check my whereabouts. There is no need for a dog to be concerned about where you are if you are pulling on the leash, keeping it tight. 

That all being said--dogs are dogs and have predictable impulses, some more or less depending on what they were breed to do. Don't kick against the pricks but work with what the breed loves.


----------



## pdbrady (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm in agreement to keeping the dogs on a leash...especially in areas with other dogs and people. You never know what will tempt your dog just enough that they will not listen to you and will run out in front of a car. Sasha is 10 months old and we are still in adolescence so I definently would not trust her to come back to me at this point. She also thinks that every person and every dog is her new best friend and they may not feel the same way back!


----------

